# Hook battery cables up backwards



## Karambit777 (Sep 14, 2015)

So... I accidentally hookedy battery cables up backwards on my 05 Frontier. It sparked at the terminal a little bit, and then stopped. I hooked both terminals up, but did not crank the engine. I quickly realized my mistake and changed them. But now I don't have any power at all. No dash lights or anything. 

The 140 amp battery fuse blew, so I am hoping this is the only thing that was damaged. 

Anyone else made this same mistake, If so, what all was damaged ? Looking for advice ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably at this point just hope the ECU was not damaged. Replace the 140 amp fuse. Turn the ignition switch to the ON position which should perform a dash bulb check; make sure the "charge warning light" comes on; if it doesn't, the alternator will never charge the battery. Make sure the head/tail lights are working. Now at this point, attempt to start the engine up.

If the engine starts up, you can thank your lucky stars that the ECU is OK so far at this point; there may be other issues. Now while the engine is running, insure that the alternator is working properly by observing that the "charge warning light" on the dash is not on; measure the voltage across the battery posts while the engine is running. The voltage should be within the range of 13 - 15 volts.

Good luck!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Lots of people have done it, but most just blow the alternator fusible link, like you have. The only way to know for sure is to replace the blown link and see if it starts...and then make sure everything is working.


----------



## Karambit777 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I replaced the 140A battery fuse and she fired right up. Thankfully ! Radio doesn't work now but I'm thinking that's just another fuse that blew. All in all, that battery fuse did its job and saved me some serious money from making such a dumb mistake. 

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Marshall 01 xterra (Feb 25, 2020)

Karambit777 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I replaced the 140A battery fuse and she fired right up. Thankfully ! Radio doesn't work now but I'm thinking that's just another fuse that blew. All in all, that battery fuse did its job and saved me some serious money from making such a dumb mistake.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


Did you figure out the radio?


----------

